# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  fixing verdanda heat problem

## kaz62

Hi guys,  
New to this world, but not renos.  Been looking around here for ideas to get the heat out of the veranda.  It is quite large, 5-6 meters deep and 10 meters across the back of the house with a slight slope, mostly flat from the roofline.  The highest point is up near the house and it is enclosed on three sides.  Its steel beam and colorbond with three poly sheets mixed in.  I bought the house this way, didn't create this design.  It is hotter than Alice in Feb, really heats up the double brick. 
So I'm thinking of covering it with shade cloth as a not so expensive solution.  Would three poly sheets let in that much heat or is it the colorbond too? 
And about anchoring the cloth...the colorbond comes right up under the edge of the roof tiles.  I was thinking I could drill a hook in the top of the galv beam.  What sort of hook would you use?  Is there anything made especially for this kind of thing? 
Any other suggestions?? 
cheers 
Kaz

----------


## Colsy

Do you mean that you are going to replace the poly sheets with shade cloth and leave the colourbond? If so then I think that is not a bad start. You could try just removing the poly sheets and wait a few weeks to see if it makes much difference. 
How high is the pergola at its lowest and highest points?

----------


## FlynnGarden

I have similar situation and what I do is in summer time put a very large good quality tarp either over the poly sheeting or under it. Get's 100% shade and cools it better than a Colgardie safe. Pull it down in winter and let the sun in -- I live in Canberra.

----------

